# Snipers stand guard over fairy penguins in Oz



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 16, 2009)

You can't make this stuff up.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8153168.stm



> Professional snipers have been brought in to guard a vulnerable colony of penguins in Australia.
> 
> The deployment follows the mysterious deaths of nine of the flightless birds over the last two weeks.
> 
> The mutilated bodies of the animals, known as fairy penguins, were found in a national park near Sydney harbour.


----------



## Flea (Jul 16, 2009)

I can hear those snipers now ... "Just who the _hell_ did we piss off to land an assignment like this?"

Good news for the penguins though.


----------



## K-man (Jul 17, 2009)

Talk about a beat-up.   Them critters (cats and foxes) sure are mean though. I don't know how the term "sniper" comes into the equation. That is certainly journalistic licence!


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 17, 2009)

Snipers need practice shooting stuff , fairy penguins need protection.
Its a win-win situation.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 17, 2009)

mook jong man said:


> Snipers need practice shooting stuff , fairy penguins need protection.
> Its a win-win situation.


Small moving targets are good for honing skill...


----------

